# Hi I’m new



## silva.acadia (Nov 21, 2020)

Hi I’m new seeking advice. Not sure what I’m supposed to say here. Ask away.


----------



## Blaine (Jul 23, 2015)

silva.acadia said:


> Hi I’m new seeking advice. Not sure what I’m supposed to say here. Ask away.


What kind of problem are you having?


----------



## silva.acadia (Nov 21, 2020)

Blaine said:


> What kind of problem are you having?


I posted in lady’s lounge, how to be happy after divorce regarding 1. Safety issues advice 2. Advice on emotions: I feel sad and asking advice how how to cheer myself up when i can’t do things I like (walk on beach, I moved away) and covid....


----------

